# Hunting > Hunting >  Getting fit -  Stepping with Philipo

## Philipo

Thought since the roars heading our way, it would be good to pull out this vid I made a couple of years back ( quite a few on here have probably seen it & there is a story behind it  :Wink:  )

Enjoy  :Grin:

----------


## hillclima

LMAO, Good shit :Thumbsup:  :Thumbsup:

----------


## veitnamcam

Well done  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Shootm

Seen it before but it still cracks me up :Thumbsup:

----------


## outdoorlad

brilliant

----------


## midge

i love it

----------


## Josh

Bahaha, that's awesome.

----------


## Kiwi Greg

You are still a funny little bugger  :Thumbsup: 

Going to be up your way from the 8th til 12th mite give you a buzz *Philipo*

----------


## redbang

That is good shit !!!  :Thumbsup:

----------


## falconhell

thats gold mate  :Grin:  :Thumbsup:

----------


## puku

Awesome vid mate.

----------


## Kaimaikarl

I just hope the neighbours dont look over your fence much  :Grin:

----------


## Philipo

Cheers boys  :Pacman: 

PM sent Kiwi G

----------


## Grunt Futtick

Classic shit Philipo.  :Grin: 

I hadn't seen this before and had my suspicions that you were a mental bugger and this just confirms it.

----------


## Shooter

:Grin:  :Grin:  Pitty my lounge opens out towards the street...

----------


## savageshooter

I got shown this some time ago......absolute classic....wheres the bloody sequel??

----------


## Philipo

Hahaha yeah I might have to do a duck shooting vid if I can find the time  :ORLY:

----------


## BRADS

> I got shown this some time ago......absolute classic....wheres the bloody sequel??


   @Philipo told me on our last hunt the sequel will be out soon, watch this space boys.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

Jeeze I need to start doing something....fat cunt...I might have to start smoking again for my health  :Grin:

----------


## HNTMAD

Your a dick. Total amateur 

Sent from my E2353 using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

Amateur dick?

Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk

----------


## BRADS

> Amateur dick?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk


Phill likes reading his own articles from hunting mags before bed time.
https://vimeo.com/144959427


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## mikee

> Jeeze I need to start doing something....fat cunt...I might have to start smoking again for my health


Nah, Just hunt using the  "downhill" technique. Let gravity be your friend.  Climbing up is over rated  :Have A Nice Day: 

(I gained nearly 25kgs when i quit smoking and still manage to retain most of it by some quirk of fate)

----------


## Beaker

Gravity is your friend. (Unless pissed)

The first vid is a crack up, but oddly also gave some good ideas!
Although I might need to use a dinner table to achieve the same angles..... Haven't met you philpo, but you must be a short arse or that coffee table is bloody high  :Wink:

----------


## Rushy

I gotta meet this fella Brads.  He is a piss taker extraordinaire.

----------


## HNTMAD

> Gravity is your friend. (Unless pissed)
> 
> The first vid is a crack up, but oddly also gave some good ideas!
> Although I might need to use a dinner table to achieve the same angles..... Haven't met you philpo, but you must be a short arse or that coffee table is bloody high


If you mean short arse and accidentally said bush hobbit then you would get it right, 

Too bloke really great video,  just don't get caught by the Mrs 

Sent from my E2353 using Tapatalk

----------


## Chop3r

More of a piss drinker, he has a dance named after him, the Philipo shuffle. Its a sight to behold :Psmiley:

----------


## Spanners

> More of a piss drinker, he has a dance named after him, the Philipo shuffle. Its a sight to behold


And hes not even very good at piss drinking!  :ORLY:

----------


## veitnamcam

> And hes not even very good at piss drinking!


We shal see....

----------


## northdude

I just broke the fukn coffee table thanks a lot  :Sad:

----------


## Philipo

> Gravity is your friend. (Unless pissed)
> 
> The first vid is a crack up, but oddly also gave some good ideas!
> Although I might need to use a dinner table to achieve the same angles..... Haven't met you philpo, but you must be a short arse or that coffee table is bloody high


Some might say that, but Im average hight according to Police Ten 7  :Grin: 




> More of a piss drinker, he has a dance named after him, the Philipo shuffle. Its a sight to behold


Yes it's an easy dance to perfect, just drink a slab & off ya go, Chur  :Thumbsup: 




> I just broke the fukn coffee table thanks a lot


Trap for young players that one  :XD:

----------


## Philipo

> We shal see....


Im looking forward to having a few coldies with ya Cam  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## jakewire

> Im looking forward to having a few coldies with ya Cam


Don't forget the Jameson.

----------

